# 25C3 Live: CA-Zertifikat durch MD5-Kollision geknackt



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2008)

In ihrem als Live-Stream übertragenen Vortrag erklären Alexander Sotirov, Marc Stevens und Jacob Appelbaum  um 15:15, wie sie ein Zertifikat einer Zertifizierungsstelle fälschen konnten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

